# spouse visa - How long do you intend to stay in the UK?



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

HI,

I am filling in online application for spouse visa, joining my wife in UK, which we had just been married. 

I have come across this question which I don't know how to answer. (How long do you intend to stay in the UK?). 

If someone could help would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We suggest 30 or 33 months which is the length of the visa.


----------



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

nyclon said:


> We suggest 30 or 33 months which is the length of the visa.


Thanks nyclon! 

Could I please also ask:

(Date of planned arrival in the UK. ) Could I put September 2016, if I am applying now? As I have 3 months notice period for work and planning to hand in notice only after successfully received visa.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as you can only apply up to 3 months ahead of your planned date of travel. With only being given a 30-day window in which to enter UK and collect your BRP, you may need to rethink your plans.


----------



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

Joppa said:


> No, as you can only apply up to 3 months ahead of your planned date of travel. With only being given a 30-day window in which to enter UK and collect your BRP, you may need to rethink your plans.


Thanks for your reply Joppa, (With only being given a 30-day window in which to enter UK and collect your BRP) where do I see this guide on the website please? 

Sorry, I am not doubting you, just trying to take precaution.


----------



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

Tropicalfruit said:


> Thanks for your reply Joppa, (With only being given a 30-day window in which to enter UK and collect your BRP) where do I see this guide on the website please?
> 
> Sorry, I am not doubting you, just trying to take precaution.


I have just found the section on the website ... Thanks Joppa


----------



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

(Date of planned arrival in the UK. ) Could I put September 2016, if I am applying now? As I have 3 months notice period for work and planning to hand in notice only after successfully received visa.

(When your leave is granted, you’ll be given a 30 day vignette. The vignette means you have permission to come to the UK and is valid for 30 days from the date you said you’d arrive in the UK (even if you arrive at a later date).

You’ll have to apply for another 30 day visa if you don’t travel within that 30 days.)

I found this section on the website, it says (valid for 30 days from the date you said you’d arrive in the UK ) 

Does the 30 days start from the date the visa issued or 30 days from the day I intended to travel, i.e September 2016?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's 30 days from your intended travel date, but that can only be a maximum of 3 months from application. So no, you can't apply now and put 30th September as your travel date. You have to apply on 30th June for that.


----------

